# Free test-total test ratio?



## Pounds (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok so I'm 32 yo on 100mg a week of cyp.  Had my most recent bloodwork and I was a little curious about the numbers.  My total test was 562 (348-1200 range) and my free test was 167.  Can't remember range but I think it was around 140ish.  So we were going to up dose if bloodwork let me.  I was excited when I seen 562.  Then he said no, going to leave dose where it's at with free being outta range. This is my new trt doc and my previous ones went off total not free.  Other than that my cbc panel came back great, RBC was at the top of the range, recommended donating.  Anyways,  what do you guys think?  I know free test is what supposedly effects the cells.  Just can't see being out of range in free and being that low on total.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok well im not sure exactly what the question is here but the reason he isnt raising your dose is because you are within normophysiologic levels in both total and free test. I believe the reference range for free test is from 50 to 210 pg/ml (roughly). Docs are not trying to juice you up so once you get in a good normal range they will hold that dose. Once your done with the blood testing and can go 6 months or whatever your doc wants between blood tests than you can start cycling or adding more test in yourself but you will need to get back to your trt dose in time for your blood levels to drop back down to what your doc will be expecting to see from the next test.

As far as rbc goes im all about donating but donating to decrease rbc is a very short lived fix as your body will just instantly start replacing the lost blood. I would incorporate a baby aspirin every night before bed and see where that puts you but if its not actually elevated than I would just monitor it.


----------



## Pounds (Mar 25, 2015)

Posted this last night,  tired as **** and didn't read thru before posting.... guess what I'm asking is ther any ratio of free test to your total test? Everyone is different , I know there isn't an exact ratio for everyone. When you guys get your blood work, (on/off cycle)if you were to divide total/free test, would your free test be for example 1/3 or 1/4 of your total.  Just had my wheels turning and instead of google I would pick your brains? This is first time my doc going with free test levels. I know why he isn't raising it, I understand bloodwork.  Doc and I agreed to get it at peak levels, so by free test I am peak.  Just my first time seeing free levels on my bloodwork vs total.  I do stay on an 81mg aspirin daily.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 25, 2015)

There are no ratios between free and total...they both have thier own ranges. Free test is what you want high as that is readily available test...total test is bound test so basically not usable test or test reserves however you want to look at it. You can raise your free test by lowering your shbg. Id say that if you raise your total test your free test will also raise but Ive never heard if a specific ratio between then two


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> There are no ratios between free and total...they both have thier own ranges. Free test is what you want high as that is readily available test...total test is bound test so basically not usable test or test reserves however you want to look at it. You can raise your free test by lowering your shbg. Id say that if you raise your total test your free test will also raise but Ive never heard if a specific ratio between then two



Raising TT will also raise FT but like you said there's no specific ratio for it.


----------

